# Shooting guns at Berlin Wildlife Area



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I know that the Berlin Wildlife Area (Portage County) allows in season gun hunting.

But can I legally take my shotgun (and/or pistol) there and set up some targets and shoot during off season (and no permit)?

I live in Louisville within the city limits and cannot fire a gun here legally so I am looking for a place that I can go on a moments notice (I work odd hours) and fire off a few rounds.

Does anyone know if this is allowed under the law?

Thank you.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

I doubt it . They will say its not a gun range, its a hunting area. Division three SHOULD know if you call them. I think I read in some where that they ticketed some one for practicing over there. But don't know if it was in season or out.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The reason I considered this area is because discoverohio.com says it has a class d range there but all i ever saw was an archery range.

Perhaps the discover ohio site is wrong:

http://www.discoverohio.com/destination/fishing/berlin-lake-wildlife-area

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

A class D range is an unsupervised archery range only. To answer your question no you are not allowed to set up a target and shoot on state property. This rule is defined in the Ohio DNR hunting regulations book.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They have a nice range out at grand river wildlife area for rifles and pistols by daily or annual permit and a field off of rt 88 for shotgun clay pigeon shooting for free. I know it's not close to u but that's the only one I know of .


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Grand River also has an area right on 88 where they shoot shotgun at hand thrown, lots of people do it all the time.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Grand river range is closed until March


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Its definitely illegal.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Check around for a local game club. Most areas have one and most clubs have a range of some sort.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I know that the Berlin Wildlife Area (Portage County) allows in season gun hunting.
> 
> But can I legally take my shotgun (and/or pistol) there and set up some targets and shoot during off season (and no permit)?
> 
> ...


Look up mapleton gun club, Its closer to you than berlin. Only $25 per year, and has 100 yard ranges. If you go anytime other than when they trap shoot, you will have the place to yourself.


----------

